# Tanks.....buy or build?



## oldbloke (23 May 2013)

Dunno if this is the right section, but......
As above, do you buy or build your tanks. If you buy, any preferred retailers, if you build, any preferred suppliers/

Thanks.


----------



## Alastair (23 May 2013)

Have mine built for me now. Current one is from aquarium manufacturers ltd 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 May 2013)

For smaller tanks id buy because theres less waiting but if i wanted a larger tank or custom shape id get it built


----------



## oldbloke (24 May 2013)

Does anybody build their own?


----------



## weasel (24 May 2013)

Ive always built my own,apart from the last one which had rounded corners and ended up cheaper to buy than build myself....


----------



## tubamanandy (24 May 2013)

Had my last one built - needed a custom size


----------



## nduli (30 Jun 2013)

Alastair said:


> Have mine built for me now. Current one is from aquarium manufacturers ltd
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2



Alistsair, how have found them? They the guys in burscough ? I am considering them for my next tank. Considering custom built low iron with a possible high gloss Ada style cabinet. Were they ok to deal with and do you have a journal ? On tapatalk and can't seem to find one.


----------



## Alastair (30 Jun 2013)

nduli said:


> Alistsair, how have found them? They the guys in burscough ? I am considering them for my next tank. Considering custom built low iron with a possible high gloss Ada style cabinet. Were they ok to deal with and do you have a journal ? On tapatalk and can't seem to find one.



Hi nduli 
I found them to be great, very helpful and extremely chatty on the phone. Emails they take a bit to reply back but I believe its because they get so many. 
The build of the tank and finish was a1. Jusy wish id gone optiwhite instead.  

My journal is here and ive linked to the page where the tank from them came as id had another built from another company that failed.

Ps its not me in the pics lol 

A 'little' box of chocolates, licorice n all sorts short video | Page 13 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nduli (1 Jul 2013)

Alastair said:


> Hi nduli
> I found them to be great, very helpful and extremely chatty on the phone. Emails they take a bit to reply back but I believe its because they get so many.
> The build of the tank and finish was a1. Jusy wish id gone optiwhite instead.
> 
> ...


 
thanks alistair - like to use them given they are cheaper than TGM, i'll pop over one sunday and see them for a chat i think.


----------



## Team Steve (17 Jul 2013)

I have been looking at getting a new tank when I move possibly a 400l. The thing is I don't mind about the dimensions so from my research it would be cheaper to buy 2nd hand if you don't need a certain size, thats if you don't mind 2nd hand


----------

